# Messstörungen durch FU



## mst (3 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit Druckmessumformern (0-8Bar / 4-20mA).

Ich habe eine S7-300 CPU mit einer AI-Messkarte (ich glaube 7KF01) und da 2 Drucktransmitter angeschlossen, Versorungsspannung 24V kommt vom SPS Netzteil (angeschlossen nach Anleitung von Siemens).

Mein Problem ist das die 2 Messwerte bis zu 1Bar Springen wenn einer der Motoren (FU gesteuert,  zwischen 30 und 60Hz) wegläuft, max. 3sek, und dann funktioniert wieder alles.

Die Kabel zu den Motoren sind geschirmt und richtig geerdet, und auf dem FU aufgelegt.
Die Kabel für die Drucktransmitter sind auch geschirmt und extra verlegt. Und im Schaltschrank auch geerdet.

Ich weis nicht mehr was ich machen soll?

mfg  mst


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Dezember 2006)

Hast du BEIDSEITIG geschirmt und ordentlichen Potentialausgleich zwischen bedien Enden ?


----------



## mst (3 Dezember 2006)

Die Zuleitung der Motoren ist beidseitig voll geeredet. Die Meßleitung nur im Schaltschrank, bei den Drucktransmittern ist ein ca. 1m langes Kabel trauf - ohne Schirm.

Die Drucktransmitter sind auf dem gleichen Maschienenaufbau wie die Motoren.


----------



## PeterEF (4 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es auch eine Netzdrossel und einen EMV-Filter vor dem FU bzw. ist der FU selber damit schon bestückt?


----------



## mst (4 Dezember 2006)

Ja, es gibt eine Netzdrossel (extra vor dem FU aufgebaut und von Siemens)

mfg mst


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Dezember 2006)

mst schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt eine Netzdrossel (extra vor dem FU aufgebaut und von Siemens)
> 
> mfg mst



Ist denn auch der Maschinenaufbau mit großem Querschnitt mit dem Schaltscharnk verbunden ?

Eine Netzdrossel ist kein Motorfilter !


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
wie sieht es mit der Verdrahtung von der Analogkarte aus? die nicht benutzten Eingänge unbeschaltet oder auf Masse gelegt'? im Hardware Manager abgeschaltet? der Minus der Signalleitung an Erde?


----------



## s7-würger (4 Dezember 2006)

was heisst "voll geerdet" ???

Wie ist die Erdung der geschirmten Leitungen am Motor und am FU / Schaltschrank ausgeführt ?


----------



## mst (4 Dezember 2006)

Hallo

@Unregistrierter Gast: Ja, der Maschinenaufbau ist mit 25mm2 gegen Erde verbunden.

@lorenz2512: Kanäle sind im HW-Manager deaktiviert aber Minus nicht mit Erde abgeschlossen.

@s7-würger: Ja, Schirm ist am Motor und am FU auf die dafür vorgesehenen Anschlüssen aufgelegt.

Komme am Donnerstag wahrscheinlich wieder zur Anlage.

Besten Dank derweilen
mfg MSt


----------



## s7-würger (4 Dezember 2006)

jetzt sag doch mal wie ?

Mit Erdungsschellen, zusammengedruselt und Aderendhülse / kabelschuh aufgelegt (pigtail) oder EMV-Verschraubung ???


----------



## kiestumpe (5 Dezember 2006)

mst schrieb:


> Die Zuleitung der Motoren ist beidseitig voll geeredet. Die Meßleitung nur im Schaltschrank, bei den Drucktransmittern ist ein ca. 1m langes Kabel trauf - ohne Schirm.


Tzai, wenn an den Transmittern kein Schirmanschluss ist, mag das bereits der Grund sein, da ja die Motorleitungen räumlich in der Nähe sind.
Probiers mal mit den Schirm anlagenseitig auflegen und im Schaltschrank abklemmen.
Sind die Messleitungen überhaupt für diese Länge zugelassen?

hth


----------



## da_kine (5 Dezember 2006)

Du kannst auch mal Versuchen mit der PWM-Frequenz zu experimentieren. Hat bei mir auch schon ziehmlich oft was gebracht.

MFG

Markus


----------



## mst (5 Dezember 2006)

Der Schirm ist am FU mit einer Schelle befestigt und am Motor mit einem Kabelschuh auf der Erdungsschraube.

@kiestumpe: werde am Donnerstag versuchen den Schirm anlagenseitig aufzulegen. Die Länge ist zugelassen.

mfg


----------



## s7-würger (5 Dezember 2006)

mst schrieb:


> Der Schirm ist am FU mit einer Schelle befestigt und am Motor mit einem Kabelschuh auf der Erdungsschraube.





also ein "pigtail" am Motor.
Die Schirme der FU-Motorkabel sollten immer grossflächig aufgelegt werden. Am Motor erreicht man dies am besten mit einer EMV-Verschraubung.

Bei diesen "Schweineschwänzchen" ist der Schrim zwar gut leitent aufgelegt, allerdings nur niederfrequent.
Da Transistoren der FU irre schnell durchschalten (um die Schaltverluste zu minimieren) entstehen dadurch sehr hohe Frequenzen auf dem Motorkabel ( bis einige hundert MHz).
Solch ein Pigtail ist dafür "undurchlässig" und führt diese Störungen nicht ab ( wie wenn der Schirm an dieser Stelle nicht aufgelegt wäre).
Bei längere Leitungen (>50m) ruhig mal zwischendrinn den Schirm auf Masse legen. Die Bügelschellen am FU sind nahezu die beste Lösung, können hier die Störimpulse direkt zu ihrer Quelle zurückfliessen.


----------



## maxider1 (25 Dezember 2006)

Mit einem Exoten von FU (leider vergessen) hatte ich dasselbe Problem. Durch Zufall hatte ich den Schirm am Motor abgeschlossen und siehe da warum auch immer - keine Probleme mehr.

Möglich wäre auch noch die Hydraulik (Druckaufnehmer) hinsichtlich auf Rohrdimensionierung zu prüfen und evt. Startspannung von Motor verringern.


----------



## da_vadda (26 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Die obengenannte AI Karte habe ich auch in Betrieb. Sie steckt in einer ET 200.
An ihr sind diverse 4 - 20 mA - Geräte angeschlossen.
In der unmittelbaren Nähe befindet sich ein 75kW FU.
Probleme bisher nicht aufgetreten.

Ich würde vorschlagen, den Ausgangsstrom des Druckaufnehmers zu messen und schauen, ob auch er entsprechend schwankt.
Des weiteren würde ich eine "Prozessanalyse" vorschlagen:
Was misst das Gerät für einen Druck (Dampf, Gas, Flüssigkeit?)
Ist die Messzelle für den Prozess ausgelegt?
Oder gibt es Probleme im Prozess? -nicht jede Störung muss ja gleich elektrischer Herkunft sein  

Gruß


----------



## Raydien (27 Dezember 2006)

mal dumme Frage 24V und 230V geerdet?


----------



## mst (27 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

@da vadda: gemessen wird Kältemittel (gasförmig),
habe das Problem gelöst in dem ich den Drucktransmitter gegen einen mit 0-10V Signal getauscht habe (habe ich einfach Versucht weil ein Kollege gemeint hat 0-10V ist nich so anfällig), dieser hat zusätzlich zur Versorgungsspannung und dem Signal noch einen Masse Anschluss, könnte gar nicht besser funktionieren.

@Raydien: 24V Versorgungsspannung kommt vom SPS Netzteil und ist Sekundärseitig auch geerdet. Die 230V Steuerspannung beziehe ich über einen Trenntrafo ist aber Sekundärseitig nicht geerdet (nur bei Störungssuche).
Die 230V Steuerspannung wird für diese Messung bzw. für den FU nicht verwendet.
mfg mst


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Dezember 2006)

maxider1 schrieb:


> Mit einem Exoten von FU (leider vergessen) hatte ich dasselbe Problem. Durch Zufall hatte ich den Schirm am Motor abgeschlossen und siehe da warum auch immer - keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> Möglich wäre auch noch die Hydraulik (Druckaufnehmer) hinsichtlich auf Rohrdimensionierung zu prüfen und evt. Startspannung von Motor verringern.


Meinst du mit "abgeschlossen" abgeklemmt ?
Dann hattest du keinen ordentlichen Potentialausgleich zw. Motor und Schrank.


----------



## maxider1 (27 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "abgeschlossen" abgeklemmt ?
> Dann hattest du keinen ordentlichen Potentialausgleich zw. Motor und Schrank.


 
Natürlich meinte ich abgeklemmt, Motor war über 4 oder 6mm² mitgeführten PE Leiter im Kabel auf gleiche Masse wie Schrank. 
Ich habe meine alten Unterlagen durchsucht, kann aber leider nicht mehr sagen um welche Type von FU es sich handelt.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Dezember 2006)

maxider1 schrieb:


> Motor war über 4 oder 6mm² mitgeführten PE Leiter im Kabel auf gleiche Masse wie Schrank.


Wenns lange Kablewege sind, kann das für EMV zu wenig sein !
Da helfen nur dicke Massebänder an die metallische Konstrucktion.

Siemens sagt dazu "Masseblöcke bilden".


----------



## PCE-5Smp (13 Januar 2007)

Auf wieviel kHz hast du die FU´s laufen?
Meistens hilfts es wenn du kleinere Taktfrequenzen wählst.
Dabei sollte mann da Motorengeräusch im Lauf beachten, wenns pfeift einfach mit einer kleineren Frequenz probieren.

Wieviel Leistung nehmen die Motoren auf?
Eventuell noch eine EMV-Filtergruppe an den FU-Ausgang anschließen.

Bei Schneider-Altivar z.B. hilft das ganz besonders, gegen Störungen in Analogsignalen, hab ich festgestellt.


----------



## Pau1e (12 November 2008)

Wir ham momentan so ziemlich das gleiche Prob.
Wir haben alle Zuleitungen geschirmt. Pumpe, FU, Analogleitungen. Leider ist unsere Analogleitung zwischen Einsatzort und Schaltschrank ca. 2km lang und ist ein Telefonkabel, welches ungeschirmt im Boden verbuddelt ist. 

Die störenden Hochfrequenzen, die bei uns vom FU (Trägerfrequenz) auf die analogen Leitung aufmoduliert wird beeinträchtigt bei uns die komplette AI-Baugruppe.

Wir werden jetzt in den nächsten Tagen versuchen, mit (erstmal Papier-) Kondensatoren parallel zu den Analogeingängen die Frequenzen (ca. 18-20kHz) abzutöten.

Müsste normalerweise funzen. 

Übrigens kann es schon viel helfen, wenn man die Schirmung der analogen Leitungen NUR EINSEITIG auflegt, und zwar direkt am FU.
Motorzuleitung beidseitig auflegen.

Da es im Hochfrequenzbereich keine Faustregel gibt, sollte man das auch zuerst probieren. 
Brachte uns bei einer anderen Anlage die Störfrequenzen weg!
(Da hattmer wenigstens geschirmte Leitungen)


----------

